# Stock brake light bulbs in a Mk3 Golf?



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

My friend's Mk3 Golf needs a brake light bulb, I have no idea what kind of bulb it is though as I have not gotten the chance to look. Can anyone help?


----------



## blackmirrorVR6 (Sep 5, 2001)

*Re: Stock brake light bulbs in a Mk3 Golf? (JettinJetta)*

if you go to advanced auto parts or auto zone or something it should be in the book. that's where i got mine, made by GE the brake bulb i believe is a dual filament bulb.


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: Stock brake light bulbs in a Mk3 Golf? (JettinJetta)*

BA15D 21/5 watts


----------



## Mr Euro (Feb 19, 2001)

*Re: Stock brake light bulbs in a Mk3 Golf? (PerL)*

Thank you very much guys


----------

